

The ‘Forgotten Half’ of Service Oriented Architecture - ukigumo
http://eapj.org/on-slippery-ice-20150201

======
phignuton
Corrected link: [http://eapj.org/on-slippery-ice](http://eapj.org/on-slippery-
ice)

~~~
ukigumo
Thanks!

